# Defensible apocalypse locations around the world



## Jarnhamar (28 Oct 2016)

Came across a link while surfing SHTF Zombie stuff on Pinterest the internet...

Some interesting defensible locations for SHTF apocalypse living or short lived zombie infestations.  Some you could probably pull off with a sections worth, others I'd suspect you would need a few companies.


*Shime Coal Mine - Kyushu, Japan*






*
Tower Kielder Reservoir - Northumberland, England*
https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-static/static/enhanced/webdr02/2013/5/8/14/enhanced-buzz-22112-1368039053-9.jpg

*
Flakfortet Fort - Copenhagen, Denmark*






*
Maunsell Forts - Kent, England*





*
French Alps Viewing Area - Chamonix, France*






*Point No Point Lighthouse - Chesapeake Bay, Maryland*






*Meteora Monastery - Kalambaka, Greece*






*Royal Sovereign Lighthouse - Eastbourne, England*






*Private Residence - Elliðaey, Iceland*





*
No Man’s Land Fort - Solent Strait, England*






*Moonhole - Bequia, Grenadine Islands*






*Sigiriya Ruins - Sri Lanka*






*Mont Saint-Michel - Normandy, France*






*Belleville Turnpike - North Arlington, New Jersey*






*Fort Jefferson - Key West, Florida*





*
Monastic Community of Mount Athos*






*Katskhi Pillar*






The secluded monasteries are a favorite of mine.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Oct 2016)

There's a fire watch tower about 15 km northwest of here I have my eye on if things really go to shit.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (28 Oct 2016)

Cathcart Tower seems to be my best bet. Zombies can't swim, right?


----------

